# Skil Adaptor Sleeve Not Coming Off



## dpb (Jul 9, 2011)

I just purchased my first router as a birthday gift. I placed a 1/4 adapter sleeve to accomodate the router bit. Upon attempting to change bits I am unable to remove the 1/4" adaptor sleeve. What am I doing wrong or do I need to buy an adapter sleeve for each bit? Thanks,

DPB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are several posibilities why you could be having trouble removing the adapter. You could be using cheap router bits that are over sized on the shank; you could have a defective adapter; the shank could be bent; you may of over tightened the collet... difficult to say for sure. Did the adapter slide onto the bit easily? Does your adapter have zig-zag slits running end to end or is it split in one location? Try WD-40 first, be sure to wipe off any fluid if this works. Next you can try gently prying the adapter open a little. Another idea is to try and pry the adapter away from the cutter.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dpb said:


> I just purchased my first router as a birthday gift. I placed a 1/4 adapter sleeve to accomodate the router bit. Upon attempting to change bits I am unable to remove the 1/4" adaptor sleeve. What am I doing wrong or do I need to buy an adapter sleeve for each bit? Thanks,
> 
> DPB


Hi DP - Welcome to the forum
I'm not sure if you are talking about an adapter, or a collet. I think the later B&D came with collets and didn't require the use of adapters. The main way of identifing the two is an adapter will have straight exterior sides and a collet will have tapered sides.
In any case, I would try gently tapping the bit out with a small hammer. A few taps on the bottom of the shank should free it. 
I suspect you have a self releasing collet (based on it being a relatively new machine) and the collet and nut should be coupled together somehow. If the collet and nut somehow got seperated and it was torqued into the router, the collet could have jammed on the bit.
Hope this helps


----------



## dpb (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi and thank for the responses,

The bit is a a new Skil 1/2" round over bit with a 1/4" shank. The router is a Skil 2 1/4 hp plunge router bought from Lowes. The adapter slid over the shank with no problems the sleeve adapter looks much like this one Hi and thank for the responses,

The bit is a a new Skil 1/2" round over bit with a 1/4" shank. The router is a Skil 2 1/4 hp plunge router bought from Lowes. The adapter slid over the shank with no problems the sleeve adapter looks much like this one (insert hypertext prefix here) highlandwoodworking. /14x12routercolletadapter.aspx (you need to insert the ____ after highlandwoodworking) but with five vertical slits (not sure what you call them) instead of three as pictured on that site. The adapter sleeve came with the router and it is not the collet but rather an adapter that goes around the shank and then into the collet. 

I'll go ahead and hose it down with WD40 and try to pry it open and then tap it open if the prying doesn't work. Do you have to do this anytime you use an adapter? I went back to the store and they didn't even carry 1/2" shank sized bits or sleeve adapters.

By the way I only used this router and bit one time for to test it out on about 8 inches of wood. Everything seemed to work fine until I tried changing bits and now the adapter sleeve is stuck to the shank.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## dpb (Jul 9, 2011)

I went out to the garage, hosed it down with wd40 and pryed it off. PITA.


----------



## dpb (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, this is not a normal condition. The adapter should come off easily once removed from the collet. Check your manual to see if there are any tips about this. You can order 1/2" shank bits online, some companies like MLCS offer free shipping.


----------



## dpb (Jul 9, 2011)

I spoke with my father in law about this (he does some woodworking) and says it is not uncommon for some adapter sleeves to stick on (for him anyways). 

I went ahead and tried two other bits and the adapter sleeve did not stick to the shank thankfully. 

There is nothing in the manual regarding stuck adapter sleeves and will give the Skil customer service a call again in regards to this.

I have three bits right now (all 1/4" shanks) if I do purchase any more I will definitely seek out the 1/2" shanks.

Shank you very much,

Doug


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

dpb said:


> I spoke with my father in law about this (he does some woodworking) and says it is not uncommon for some adapter sleeves to stick on (for him anyways).
> 
> I went ahead and tried two other bits and the adapter sleeve did not stick to the shank thankfully.
> 
> Doug


"Sticking" and being "stuck" are not necessarily the same thing.


----------

